# Toms soda



## Xcalibur (Jun 2, 2005)

[8|]..Need info on a Toms soda bottle.Its a 8 oz clear fully embossed soda.centered on each side of bottle is the name Toms, in cursive. The bottom has spartanburg sc.The base has 8 fl. oz. on one side, and 8lGW1 on the other.new to sodas, thanx.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 3, 2005)

xcalibur i believe the LGW on your base stand for "laurens glass works" from s.c. the number on the left is the plant no# and the number on the right is the last no# of the date made. i have several toms in my collection but know very little about them. if you post a picture it will help narrow the age down.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

I also have a Tom's soda bottle. The front has a white and red painted label. The front says "Drink Better" "Tom's" with "trade mark reg." underneath Tom's. It also says "Hartness Bottling Works West Columbia, SC". On the back it says "Taste the difference Tom's is better"   "contents 12 flu. ozs". Tom's is also embossed above the painted label on the front and back. I've found very little information about it especially the West Columbia part. There are some numbers around the bottom: On the front:"4L  G" and on the back:"2 319". There are no markings on the bottom. I'm trying to date the bottle as close as I can. Any ideas?


----------



## gwen.n.bareit (May 14, 2012)

I wish I could help more but I can say that I worked for Pepsi Bottling Co. in Spartanburg SC in the early '70s and they sold Tom's flavored drinks. They had Strawberry, Grape, Orange, and Chocolate. The chocolate was hot when bottled and I loved getting one just after being bottled when it was warm. It was basically an 'hot chocolate' drink. Their drinks were similar to ones bottled by 'Crush' now but Tom's seemed to have more flavor.
 The bottles I remember were about the same size as a full size Pepsi bottle from the base up to about 4-6 inches and then droped off at the neck fast, (little taper but a more drastic change to smaller size). I can't remember the amount of ounces. 
 The botles with Spartanburg on them were fairly rare by the late 70s or 80's. I am not sure but think they quit making bottles with Spartanburg on them in the 60s. 

 I think I have a bottle or a few of them stored and I will try to check and see. If I do, I would be interested in finding the price and where to try and sell them. I have a couple of cases of bottles than I saved during the '70s & 80's and they are from anywhere from the 40s to the 80s. 

 Good luck on getting more information and if I can find more, I will post here.

 GNB


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 14, 2012)

Toms, was bottled by Tom Hartness and IS NOT part of the 'Toms' snacks company.

 Was bottled in many places in S.C.. Some being Columbia,Spartanburg and Walterboro. This is some of bottles his co. put out.....there are a few more,but not much difference, the main difference being South Carolina is spelled out on the front lable instead of S.C.. There is/was a green bottle w/ a paper lable, not shown here.

 Value of the bottles are about $0.00 a $1.00 on a good day w/ the exception of the one bearing the word 'Pepsi'.........on the far left. There are paper lables in the same style.

 Here is what Toms/Hartness is now.

http://www.hartness.com/history.html


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (May 14, 2012)

Takes me back to when I was a kid drinking these in travelers rest SC. My home town


----------

